# Sram Force GXP to BB30



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, it looks like my frame is gone and going to be a warranty thing.

The frames now come with a BB30 BB shell. I have the GXP Force set up now. 

What's the best option here?

Use that Sram BB30 converter insert?
http://www.amazon.com/English-Thread-Bottom-Bracket-Adaptor/dp/B002K9EOVU

Or, that Wheel mfg Sram adapter plug thing set up
http://wheelsmfg.com/content/view/892/67/

I'd prefer not have it the adapter glued (locktite) in. But if that is the best method, I can live with it.


----------



## moralleper (Jul 21, 2009)

What frame? I would ask the shop or frame maker to include a bb30 force crank to replace your GXP Force crank since they are warranty'ing your frame? The worse they can say is no.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

Adapter plug thing set up. But you'll need to get the BB30 bearings as well, unless the adapter includes them. This will be a lighter set up and be easier to undo than the Loctite adapter.

The other adapter would be better if you want to use your current BB, but some frames cannot be un-adapted. Forcing the adapter body back out damages many carbon BB shells.


----------



## masont (Feb 6, 2010)

Most manufactures recommend the Wheels Manufacturing adapter plug setup thing for the reasons already listed


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

masont said:


> Most manufactures recommend the Wheels Manufacturing adapter plug setup thing for the reasons already listed


This was the way I thought I might go. I wasn't sure if these plug things would work correctly with a Force crankset. I had to dig a bit to find the specific SRAM version.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*What they said...*

The Wheels one works pretty well -- so does the Problem Solvers -- and now FSA, SRAM, and others make pretty functional adapters now.

I wouldn't use the aluminum, press-and-glue in sleeve, either.

NB -- you've gotta buy the adapter set for GXP-to-BB30, which is different from HollowtechII/Megaexo-to-BB30.

You'll still be using BB30 bearings with the Wheels system, it is just some Delrin reducers.

FSA makes a "Shimano" / FSA compatible one that actually has bearings all in one, but I have never used it and don't believe they make it GXP-compatible.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Argentius said:


> The Wheels one works pretty well -- so does the Problem Solvers -- and now FSA, SRAM, and others make pretty functional adapters now.
> 
> I wouldn't use the aluminum, press-and-glue in sleeve, either.
> 
> ...


I saw that one too. Race Face also makes an all in one system for their cranks. I really wouldnt want to "test" it on my Force crankset though.


----------

